# where to buy at lamington road?



## nieur (Jun 13, 2011)

hey guys i am from pune i building new system this week

i am getting 

GTX 560Ti at 12.5k
core i5 2400 at 9.1k;intel h67 for 5k
or
core i5 2500k at 11k ;gigabyte p67 mobo at around 8.8k
4 gb ddr3 ram at 2.5k
and power supply(not checked) at 2k

considering my budget i am going little over(3k)  

i heard that prices at laminton road are lower than other places
in pune(4% octroi). as it is practically possible for me to mumbai and pick up all items
so i am asking all you guys as i have never been to lamington road before
which are the good(cheaper) shops there to buy cpu/mobo/graphic card
please give me the name address and if you have phone number of shops there
please reply as this sytem will be for next 2-3 years
your help is appreciated.


----------



## slashragnarok (Jun 13, 2011)

Primeabgb and The IT wares both located on lamington Road.

Prime ABGB Pvt. Ltd. 
Simlim Square, 106-109
 1st Floor, D.B. Marg, Lamington Road, 
Grant Road East, Mumbai: 400 007. 
Tel: +91-22-23896600, 23855500, 6740 2000
Email: sales@primeabgb.com

The IT Wares
M/s.E-Lounge, Simlim Square, Shop No. 306, 3rd Floor, D.B. Marg, Lamington Road, Grant Road (East), Mumbai - 400007

Telephone Nos. – +91-22-23890087 / 09820972852 / 9223228195


----------



## vwad (Jun 13, 2011)

nieur said:


> power supply(*not checked*)



big mistake......


----------



## nieur (Jun 13, 2011)

vwad said:


> big mistake......


yes you are right but i am thinking of deciding PSU after deciding other parts
according to requirement of cpu and gpu


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2011)

Get a corsair Vx550


----------



## vwad (Jun 13, 2011)

if you are going to crossfire or SLI, get intel mobo dp67ba or something available at around 7k at bitfang.com


----------



## nieur (Jun 14, 2011)

vwad said:


> if you are not going to crossfire or SLI, get intel mobo dp67ba or something available at around 7k at bitfang.com



i saw that motherboard but i was not able to find any reviews on internet
are all p67 motherboard capable of overclocking the 2500k with same amount?
slight difference is ok.


----------



## vwad (Jun 14, 2011)

nieur said:


> i saw that motherboard but i was not able to find any reviews on internet
> are all p67 motherboard capable of overclocking the 2500k with same amount?
> slight difference is ok.



Sorry about my last post. I meant to right positively, kindly remove the "not" in that. I was in bed writing from cell with half sleep in eyes.


----------

